# Great quotes!



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe we don't have a "Great quotes" topic yet!  So here it is!

Here's mine:


			
				dice said:
			
		

> stop trolling in this damn area


----------



## Dark (Nov 5, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> I'll take douchebag


----------



## moozxy (Nov 5, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Fuck you, gal.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 5, 2008)

see my sig


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> We viddied by the main bar's long lighted window, a burbling old pyahnitsa or drunkie, howling away at the filthy songs of his fathers and going blerp blerp in between as though it might be a filthy old orchestra in his stinking rotten guts.


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> see my sig
> You kinda can't see that quote...
> QUOTE[21:06]  Prime - If a downloadable game "sucked balls", half of you would never leave the house.


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

playallday We make gbatemp a n00b-free area.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I forgot about this one but Brian117 PM'd me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 5, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> guys what can i do here in gbatemp bec. i am new here


Click "HOW TO GBATEMP" in my sig for the whole thread. It's gold.


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

junk_man32 said:
			
		

> oh and obama is president now
> He said it so randomly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Mr Crow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't it 10,000?


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> everything the worst has ever said


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 6, 2008)

See my sig. Lulz.


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a great one!



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I even brought this up!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 6, 2008)

See my NEW sig


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> See my NEW sig


Oh man i saw that somewhere in another site and i just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . You gotta watch what you type before you type it


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

MegamanSPX said:
			
		

> It would be helpful if you place yourself 2 steps from the entrance door so you can easily avoid his big black balls. When he goes all berserk, he will try to grab you 3 times. First jump, then duck, then jump again. He will also use his balls and grab attack at quick succession, when this happens place you self near the door so you can avoid his grab and his balls.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You have a bad cough? go home and eat an entire box of Ex-Lax. Tomorrow you will be afraid to cough.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> The kids don't know that hacking doesn't mean stealing. Posting an R4 question in "NDS ROM Hacking and Translations" makes perfect sense to them. Just like "firmware" might seem like a tight-fitting shirt. ...okay, that last one was a joke.
> 
> PS: No offence, 25+ year olds. That was self burn, too smile.gif
> PPS: The kids, they listen to the rap music, which gives them the brain damage. With their hippin' and their hoppin' and their bippin' and their boppin' so they don't know what the jazz is all about, you see?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i like coffee


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 6, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> AN XCALIBUR HAS MALFUNCTIONED!


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 6, 2008)

See my sig as well.

EDIT: DESTRUCTOBOT GAVE ME AN AWESOME SIG SO HERE ARE THE QUOTES THAT USED TO BE IN THERE:



			
				Urza said:
			
		

> A more effective solution would be to dole out temporary suspensions when people make stupid threads (aka, "WHICH FALSHCAT DO I BUY????", "OH MAN MY FAVORITE ROM SITE CLOSED DOWN", "IS BLAH BLAH DUMPED YET???", "FUCK I REALLY WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH MY SISTER" = automatic one week suspension, no negotiation).QUOTE(JDandy @ Oct 13 2008, 05:44 PM) A team that can Get Shit Done (aka people who know what they're doing, and not "I am looking for a SOUND GATHERER"(what the fuck, son. A SOUND GATHERER. Hearken, all ye brave lads! Who amongst ye will brave the webs to find the sounds of Plumberhood?))


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I just saw a cockroack on a unicycle?? Ow no, my mistake. It was just a jellyfish on scooter.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Well it really depends if she'll be using it hardcore or just riding it.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> You have to clench your butt cheeks together really tight, and it hurts pretty bad the first time you do it, but it gets easier and less painful each time.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PIKACHU, I CHOOSE YOU!!!


----------



## skawo96 (Nov 6, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> Do you have Super Smash Bros. Brothers?


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2008)

lolz


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You have to clench your butt cheeks together really tight, and it hurts pretty bad the first time you do it, but it gets easier and less painful each time.


Oh man that's to good!


----------



## pasc (Nov 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They ought to get rid of friend codes and invent a "pedo meter" online so kids can turn off their system if the meter is high


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My penis is so long that if i laid it on a keyboard it would go from A to Z!!


Literally... that's not "so long" i'd say... :|


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playallday (Nov 7, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> I'm buying a free Wii!


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 7, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> It's called currency rates.


Well... that too...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> R4 cards don’t work on DSi, dont know if this is new for ya...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

QUOTE('dice') said:
			
		

> No p1ngpong, I am your father.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 7, 2008)

"I went to the CERF expo, and there was this car with nothing but speakers in its back trunk and a girl laid over it. That car's subwoofer had so much bass that I can't tell which vibrated more - the girl's tits or the car's speakers."


----------



## playallday (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's a odd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				skawo96 said:
			
		

> I have modded every console I own, I want to have one completely legit


And he comes to GBAtemp?


----------



## da_head (Nov 7, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Here's a odd one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he's just sayin that every console he has it's hacked, and he wants to have just one that isn't hacked.


----------



## playallday (Nov 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still...


----------



## Prophet (Nov 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Martin Luther King @ April 30 said:
			
		

> ... it seems that I can hear God saying to America, "You're too arrogant. If you don't change your ways, I will rise up and break the backbone of your power, and I will place it in the hands of a nation that doesn't even know my name."


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 7, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> QUOTE('dice') said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> TIME: 8:49PM GMT
> 
> TOLL COUNT: 0
> 
> ...



I like this one


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You have to clench your butt cheeks together really tight, and it hurts pretty bad the first time you do it, but it gets easier and less painful each time.


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Meh...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Whether it be Virginia, Ohio, or North Carolina , they mean nothing to us.
> 
> We will change the path and methods the Republicans have chosen! That is who we are!
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Nov 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I sit in my basement all day (I quit school to devote my life to computers and the internet) posting on GBAtemp, eating cheese crackers & chugging Redbull.
> I weigh 300 pounds and have no friends (my mom says I'm a waste of sperm).
> 
> And you're tired, bored, and lonely?
> Tell me about it.


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I never edit anything!!


This is coming from Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

Q was can i use a 512 mb sd to download



			
				Arm the Homeless said:
			
		

> No. You need a Internet connection to download.
> QUOTE(agentgamma @ Nov 10 2008, 11:49 PM) SoulDouchebag ?


----------



## playallday (Nov 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I managed to scam our local shop.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Where did you dug that up?!

EDIT: and here is the one killer quote!!



			
				playallday said:
			
		

> I GIVE UP!  YOU WIN TONI!!!


----------



## playallday (Nov 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Where did you dug that up?!
> Click it and find out!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice edit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I wrote that, it's just funny how you found it because it was quite some time ago..

And, just to prove that Radioactive Force is a powerful force, and that I DO NOT edit stuff, I have a screenshot on my PC that you wrote that post, and I didn't edit it!! haha
I thought you'll change it as soon as I post it here......


----------



## playallday (Nov 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshots do not matter, if I wanted I could make you look like you said "I'm a f***ing loser"!

Take that!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

It says who edits the posts.

Off topic how does mei-o color those? are you guys giving him special rights?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> It says who edits the posts.


PWNED


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> So avast is an anti-virus?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Help! i cant download the DS_MEN DATA cause im using a mac!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Screenshots do not matter, if I wanted I could make you look like you said "I'm a f***ing loser"!
> 
> Take that!
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 15, 2008)

It's no problem to do that psyco...But he really wrote that post...I haven't edited anything there, and I'm not kidding..


----------



## playallday (Nov 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's no problem to do that psyco...But he really wrote that post...I haven't edited anything there, and I'm not kidding..


I know, I'm in a odd mood this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [18:29]  i find not being able to kill children very annoying
> [18:29]  and quite frustrating when you're trying to murder your family


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

back2back said:
			
		

> Tell you what mate: tell it to the birds...
> Do some homework cause i got one friday gone.
> 
> R4 SDHC on the lable.
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2008)

Urza in response to Prime:



			
				Prime said:
			
		

> Since about 3 days ago I have never been able to visit bungie.net
> 
> I tried it in college and it works but when I try it back home the page just takes forever to load.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 16, 2008)

The early bird catches the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese. - My art teacher.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> HOW DID THIS THREAD SUDDENLY BECOME ABOUT MUSIC?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted to sell playallday...


----------



## playallday (Nov 21, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hopefully my mom doesn't notice the payment from her credit card..


Oh no, this isn't going to be good!


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 21, 2008)

"It doesn't have any ruffles, I don't like it."-Aria


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imz (Nov 22, 2008)

The Joker said:
			
		

> why so serious


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Yahtzee said:
			
		

> Who the **** is Marth, and why is unlocking him considered a reward?


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2008)

Mahatma Gandhi said:
			
		

> _"An Eye For An Eye Will Make The Whole World Blind"_


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

A Refrigerator magnet said:
			
		

> The speed of time is exactly one second per second


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2008)

Best one yet!



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nicely said playallday!!


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> prime ODed on ass whiskey
> the thing is
> that will lead to death people
> well, the ass is REALLY good at absorbing things
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

This whole thread is a gem

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=120843&hl=


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can you be considered a japanophile if you're japanese or is it called patriotism?


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [18:26]  pfft. im chatting from bed via my phone. why would i need clothes?
> [18:26]  WildWon: But..who will see it? Its not like you ever have sex


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't find it but it was this guy complaining about the girl he liked going to a New Years party and getting wasted with other guys while he sat at home alone coding in PERL.

Somebody then suggested that he try coding in C#


----------



## ????????™ (Dec 8, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THIS IS WHAT I GOT IN MY MAIL


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 8, 2008)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> What sick bastard would add a ribboned groin to a children's game as their logo.


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2008)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Pick your battles.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2008)

From IRC:

 That guy is a homo


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Failure is not a option. It comes bundles with Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Supercrapperfuckerifficexpialibullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> I would advise you to report your own post and request a moderator to lock it before you get flamed.
> 
> - Sam


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Spammy @ Dec 15 2008 said:


> spammy are dogs moms that order ace blades for skin?


----------



## redact (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> BIG MILF G SPIED HER HOE'S CREESED BUTT GROW!


----------



## redact (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * +Vulpes Narin's noble steed paws at the air
> * +merc - Narin's noble jester hatches a new plan
> * +Vulpes eatc's merc
> err....eats
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i am me


----------



## Galacta (Dec 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> _Uranus tilts over so far on its axis, it rotates on its side!_


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you shittin me?


----------



## redact (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> grrrr
> i type a respons to a  post
> then it says its locked
> lol
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, you _could_ have made me sound less like a drunken moron, there. 
Thnks. Lots.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Put random quote in here


----------



## playallday (Dec 16, 2008)

Dj-Biscuit said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My programm has no bugs. It develops random features.


I love that one!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> dont trust in google translate dat much especially for jap stuff cuz u no how they say things back wards and such
> really funny though


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 18, 2008)

zetsuya said:
			
		

> what does "illegal" mean? i only know the word smart


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You know, you _could_ have made me sound less like a drunken moron, there.
> Thnks. Lots.



you don't seem to get the whole quote thing do ya?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

Woot! \o/ Made the list twice.

Nah, I was being sarcastic. 
Trust me, I don't need any help to look like a drunken moron.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [20:42]  pettingzoo: lol, lesbian spiderman powers
> [20:43]  ftw!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Seriously stop spamming the forum, a high post count dosent make you cool!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Vulpes your talking about science and physics, Newtons laws.
> 
> This weapon obviously harnesses the power of magic, nothing, nothing can go wrong!


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

JERME X said:
			
		

> us growns ups do a thing called "spamming"
> 
> duh
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [19:21]  !ud wub
> [19:21]  [ http://tinyurl.com/8yw2qb ] wub: Sodomize with a knife.
> [19:21]  ...


----------



## Banger (Jan 3, 2009)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all, I really do


----------



## Neko (Jan 3, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you guys!


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE(Irc:) said:
			
		

> !ud Narin
> [ http://tinyurl.com/9drthy ] Narin: She's über-smart and a good looking gal. Good choice on friends may i add. I've often looked at her and thought if i could be anyone else except me, of course, i'd be narin. She has a cool dress sense and her glasses rock the world.


----------



## Law (Jan 3, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Irc:) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need to put an entry up, then post an announcement on the main page telling everybody to + it.


----------



## Prime (Jan 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> fuck my hands fail me
> lol
> fuck my hands fail me .>


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [17:37]  YO DAWG WE HERD U LIEK FUNCTIONS SO WE PUT A FUNCTION IN YOUR FUNCTION SO YOU CAN DERIVE WHILE YOU DERIVE


----------



## Neko (Jan 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 19:46:41 oso / not playing
> OMG IM AT WORK LOL


----------



## Neko (Jan 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (20:35:52) (+spammy) NekoLeah: A day is the largest amount of money in coins without being able to buy me a sammich.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jan 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> May your life be like toilet paper - long and useful!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2009)

[23:51]  2g1c was hawt


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> EDIT: WTF MOOZXY. You live less than 1 mile from my flat ... I'M BEING FUCKING STALKED.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

Via the shoutbox


juggernaut911 
Hi Narin please fix me

Vulpes Abnocto 
*snips juggernauts testicles* all fix'd now. 

juggernaut911 
D:

Galacta 
Ive got them in a bucket! 

Diablo1123 
Are they edible?

Vulpes Abnocto 
Only if you deep fry them.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2009)

iirc it was in someones sig on gamefaqs

my penis is so long ir you laid it on a keyboard it would reach from a 2 z


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

lol never mind my mistake, its on someone's sig here, I cant remember who though.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 8, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> lol never mind my mistake, its on someone's sig here, I cant remember who though.


It used to be on Pizzaroo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate to point it out, but it was on my sig, before that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I hate to point it out, but it was on my sig, before that.



The sig was a lie!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 8, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 9, 2009)

The response my friend gave after our teacher wished us luck for the exam.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We don't need luck sir. We need God.
> 
> A halo game I was getting raped in;
> 
> QUOTEI know you're a n*gger. You're dying cause you're a n*gger



Its seems more racist than anything but the thick texas accent the guy was saying it with, coupled with his completely serious voice made it sound hilarious.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo sells all these games about "doing your best" and "being the hero," telling kids "you can do it if you try," but in the end that's just a story, a marketing lie that sounds good.
> That's business. That's the real world. In reality, if Link approached the castle gate, a guard would just throw him out. It doesn't matter how much courage he has.
> It doesn't matter how talented he is with his sword, or how pure hearted he might be. He's wearing a dirty tunic and he has no credentials.
> "Get out of here, you stupid kid." The evil kingdom of Ganon (Or should I say "Gantendo") spreads across the land, Zelda dies, and the credits scroll. Game over.
> That's the real Nintendo, I guess.


From here http://www.bobsgame.com/


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (02:00:14) (+Banger) i love big juicy meat >_>


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

From the shoutbox!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo
> Does NDSTokyoTrim require installation?
> 
> VVoltz
> ...



p0wned!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> From the shoutbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that was the best answer ever
Epic.
*About to post something*


----------



## Noitora (Jan 13, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come one guys, we all know that it's really hard to download an EXE and double click to see if it requires installation.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [23:41]  If it wasn't for the clitoris i would be sexually useless.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2009)

"Here's something you never hear a man say: 'Stop sucking my cock or I'll call the police!'"

"I've never fucked a ten. Never fucked a ten. But one night, I fucked five twos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and I think that oughta count."

-George Carlin


----------



## Problematique (Jan 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> THAT IS NOT ME!! IT'S NOT ME!!!
> SOMEONE CAME INTO MY HOUSE
> THEY CAME INTO MY HOUSE!!!
> THEY WENT THROUGH EVERYTHING, WENT THROUGH MY PC, FILE TIMESTAMPS CHANGED, FOOTPRINTS, EVERYTHING MOVED, DOOR UNLOCKED
> ...


http://www.bobsgame.com/


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [10:14]  When ipikichu isquirtle


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 17, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> "Here's something you never hear a man say: 'Stop sucking my cock or I'll call the police!'"
> 
> "I've never fucked a ten. Never fucked a ten. But one night, I fucked five twos
> 
> ...



May he rest in peace... one of the funniest men in the 20th century... he will be missed!

Now that that's over... I loved his cameo in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back... just seeing him open his mouth and go down on that trucker... oh dear god, I almost shat myself!  I had to pause the movie for like 10 minutes... it was the best part of that movie... 
And then, in Dogma he was a freakin preist!  Way too funny!  Best quote from that movie - 

Nun: You don't believe in God because of Alice in Wonderland?
Loki: No, "Through the Looking Glass". That poem, "The Walrus and the Carpenter" that's an indictment of organized religion. The walrus, with his girth and his good nature, he obviously represents either Buddha, or... or with his tusk, the Hindu elephant god, Lord Ganesha. That takes care of your Eastern religions. Now the carpenter, which is an obvious reference to Jesus Christ, who was raised a carpenter's son, he represents the Western religions. Now in the poem, what do they do... what do they do? They... They dupe all these oysters into following them and then proceed to shuck and devour the helpless creatures en masse. I don't know what that says to you, but to me it says that following these faiths based on mythological figures ensure the destruction of one's inner-being. Organized religion destroys who we are by inhibiting our actions... by inhibiting our decisions, out of... out of fear of some... some intangible parent figure who... who shakes a finger at us from thousands of years ago and says... and says, "Do it - Do it and I'll fuckin' spank you. "


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 17, 2009)

zidane_genome: BEST. SIG. EVER (and it's true in my case)

Tons of funny irc quotes here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&am...mp;mid=39407#ws
Even more irc quotes here: http://ircidiots.com/userq.php?id=jdbye


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> No, dreams aren't completely dead until you have a wife and kids.



That's a wise man.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2009)

NISAN said:
			
		

> MY ENGLISH NO GOD
> 
> 1. M3 NO dead ?
> 2.
> ...




100 intarwebz for Zerrix


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 21, 2009)

"Thank God I'm an atheist"
- Me =)


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 21, 2009)

OMFG post #140 LOL I lolled so hard I almost shat myself x'D  .
I'm still laughing at the numbering system xD omagadomagadomagad.

It's like a german shouting match. M3 GOD NO SOPERCARD! (M3SCHT GODNGST NOST SOPERCAARDENGSTY!!!)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 22, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> OMFG post #140 LOL I lolled so hard I almost shat myself x'D  .
> I'm still laughing at the numbering system xD omagadomagadomagad.
> 
> It's like a german shouting match. M3 GOD NO SOPERCARD! (M3SCHT GODNGST NOST SOPERCAARDENGSTY!!!)


You should read all his posts
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=142184


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 1, 2009)

just realised how much i sounded like a hooker!

(and then a while later)

 glad to be of a service!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2009)

Beast said:
			
		

> 2/27
> Dear Diary,
> TGIF right? Wrong. I've endured a lot of torture in my lifetime, but never from my own hands. Until now. 2 bowls of Cap'n Crunch later and my mouth has been scraped and scratched raw. Little yellow, malice filled rectangles unleashed their cruelty upon me. Masking the deed with delicious flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 4, 2009)

tooneyz said:
			
		

> Hey ist my 1st time posting on this iste i realy luv this site it always help me but i finaly got a a probleme yeahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have the body of a god. Too bad its buddha...
> 
> 
> QUOTEYou think I'm locked in here with all of you? You're all locked in here with me!


Rorshach is so badass


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 13, 2009)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> NOTWORKING123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the best answer I've seen in months.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 25, 2009)

"GIRUGAMESH!" - Girugamesh guy


----------



## Man18 (Mar 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Prime>	ffs TTDSMan18


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Damn you! A plague on both of your pizza houses!
> 
> 
> This is why he's been missed
> ...




It just sounds so dirty.....


----------



## Nujui (Sep 10, 2011)

"And remember everyone, this is the fate of all of us. Meat will burst from your skin, and you will be dead. There is no other way to die and if someone tells you otherwise, kindly disregard them."


nopushbutton


REVIVED.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

IT'S MAN18!  I REMEMBER HIM!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Epic Gintama Quotes is EPIC!!




"Listen up!
Let's say you drink too much strawberry milk, and have to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.
But it's cold outside your bed.
You don't want to get up, but the urge to urinate is just too strong!
You make up your mind to go!
You run to the bathroom, stand in front of the toilet, and let loose!
You think that all your life has led to this moment!
But then you realize!
It isn't the bathroom, you're still in bed!
That feeling of lukewarm wetness spreads like wildfire!
But you don't stop! You can't stop!
That's what I'm talking about!
THAT'S THE TRUTH OF THE STRAWBERRY MILK!
DO YOU GET IT!?"
~Sakata Gintoki


I wish i had a bankai. ~ Sakata Gintoki 


Having no money is like having a sinus infection. You just ignore it and it'll go away. ~ Sakata Gintoki


Zura ja nai!!! It's Katzura! ~ Katzura


----------



## Rayder (Sep 10, 2011)

Heh, well I don't know what most of you guys are actually quoting, but I will post one of my favorite quotes from a movie....


The movie: Heavy Metal 2000

The quote:  What do you mean you can't find them? How do you lose a 6 foot bitch with a talking rock, huh?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

I didn't know this thread existed, otherwise, I'd have posted this long ago...




			
				granville said:
			
		

> So to answer your question, no one in their right mind would. But the site is full of people not in their right mind. I wouldn't say the site is maniac-free by any means.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I didn't know this thread existed, otherwise, I'd have posted this long ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!  You're supposed to say

"I'll take a potato chip, *AND EAT IT!*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

"Whos he? WHO IS HE!?!?!?! He is DAVID MOTHERF**KING BOWIE" -Skyrix






"Everyday Im shuffling" -LMAFO


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

Come here, Stupid Chihuahua its feeding time -AisakaTaiga


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 13, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> my boobs are real


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Cats are delicious
> Prepare like tempura, shishkebab, or stew.
> ...


----------

